# Anyone replace the Onkyo DTC-9.8 with the new DHC-80.1?



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am now in limbo as far as pre-pro's go. 

I did have a EAD 8800Pro that I sold to simplify my system and picked up a used Onkyo DTC-9.8 to see what they hype was all about. So far it is OK, not as musical as the EAD but not as complicated either. I like the sound of the Onkyo but it doesn't blow me away.

My question for any previous DTC-9.8 owners is have they upgraded to the new DHC-80.1 and is the sound quality a big improvement? I am not interested in the new height or width channels, I only want to know if normal 5.1/7.1 movie and 2 channel music performance has improved a lot. I spoke with a Onkyo dealer and he said that there was a huge improvement in sound quality, I don't know him well so figure he just wants to make a sale.

I am not opposed to high end pre-pro's as that is what I came from but with HDMI 1.4 out later this year I figured I might as well wait and see. 

If the DHC-80.1 is a big improvement sound quality wise then the extra $$$ over the 9.8 would not be as bad until high end pre-pro's get more settled into HDMI.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Onkyo/Intregra have been making some great products over the last couple of years and the new preamp/processor has been getting some excellent feedback from users so far, I'm not so sure if there is a massive difference in SQ but I would of thought it would be an improvement over the older model as it features new DAC's and design, it has tons of features and that is when Onkyo scores so high on and one that I find really useful is Dolby Volume and could not be without it now as it really is some smart post processing indeed.

HDMI 1.4 will mean that people who have 1.3 spec AV equipment will not be able to take advantage of the new 3D implementation that is coming out so it means that nearly all the equipment out there is not compatible if I have read it right, but is that a massive loss that is really worth considering???

Personally I am happy with the technology as it is now but maybe in a few years time will reconsider if the jump to the new 3D technology is worth it and it becomes main stream, or else it fails and people do not want or like to adopt it.

Should be an interesting time though so I do look forward to what is coming, but we shall see..


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Recruit, thanks for the response.

My dealer did just pick up the Arcam line so I am considering it and he is looking to get Classe as well. I am tempted to try either after he has a chance to try it himself as I trust his ear's. My first thought though is too hold off on a $7K+ pre-pro for about a year and see what else shakes out.

I was really only considering the Onkyo 80.1 as a less expensive stop-gap as long as it provides an improvement over the 9.8. So far the 9.8 is OK but I want better than OK.

I think I am sorta missing my EAD but the set-up was too difficult for others to use when I wasn't around.

Hmmmmmm........decisions, decisions.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Personally I think Onkyo make great products when you consider how much they cost, but when you do move up a level to say Arcam or Classe you really do notice the difference in SQ, I love the AV888 as it just sounds so good and my system is best it has ever sounded but then that comes at a much higher cost :scratch:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I do know what you mean about noticing the difference in sound quality. 

Before the EAD 8800Pro which was acquired to get my hands on a EAD Powermaster 2000 amp I had a Halcro SSP-200. The Halcro was the best thing I have ever owned and only sold it when I got informed that Halcro was closing there US offices before it was official. Halcro is back in the US under new ownership but who knows were they will go from here.

My dealer also carries Halcro and Denon as well. I did ask him about the Denon pre-pro but he told me it was not as good as the Halcro. He knows I am picky so he is always honest with me since he knows I will return anything I am not happy with.

I know he will give me his honest opinion on the Arcam and Classe as well so I will have to be patient. he also carries Parasound Halo so lets see if the C3 comes out anytime soon.

I am a bit jealous of your AV888 recruit, I also love the M&K speakers you have, one of my favorites I have owned. , I will take your whole system:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Lol! I'll box it up now then :whistling:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is a tough one as in a measurable parameters, the Onkyo's are comparable and competitive with all SSP's out there. Some have found the 2 Channel analog performance less than perfect, but this has been the main complaint.

Regardless, what matters is you are not pleased with it. In which case, I would recommend the Arcam.
This is truly an excellent SSP. Halcro is excellent, but last I looked they did not have a HDMI 1.3 SSP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

The Halcro SSP-200, 220 and 180 do accept multi-channel PCM so as long as your Blu-ray decodes DTS-HD and TrueHD internally then you get the same effect. I have to admit that once I got the upgrade to the Halcro I have never experienced a more dynamic presentation in ANY theater. It was the first time I actually feared for my multiple subwoofers even though it was extremely clean.

I do hope Halcro does a major turn around as there pre-pro has to be heard to understand how good it is. The best soundstage of any pre-pro I have ever owned and with the lights off anyone would have a hard time pointing to were the speakers are located. There are better pre-pro's musically but nothing better for movies.

I have to stop talking about the Halcro, if not I might convince my-self to buy one again. Instead I will just wait for the set-up to arrive from recruit, sit back and enjoy:bigsmile:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If wanting the best, I would give a hard look at Denon's AVP-A1HDCI. It is a fully balanced design and is considered by many to be the best SSP currently available.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Just wanted to chime in here. I had the Integra DHC-9.9, the previous generation high-end pre/pro that was replaced by the 80.1. I went to the Denon AVP-A1HDCI and it was a pretty big jump in sound quality. Don't get me wrong, though, the Integra/Onkyos are great bargains and you get a lot more bang for your buck, but as JJ mentioned, the 2 channel audio was sorely lacking. I am so glad that I made the switch. If you have the funds to step up to the AVP or the Arcam or Classe, I'd say it'll be worth it in the long run!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I did consider the Denon and a lot of people who replaced the Halcro with it are happy. The 2 Denon owners I know though who replaced there Halcro's admitted that the Halcro still sounded better, the Denon was just 10 times more reliable. My dealer who carries both Halcro and Denon also said the Halcro is still the best sounding.

I am wondering if Denon will replace the AVP also since HDMI 1.4 will be in there new Blu-Ray/receiver due out this year. 

I think HDMI is a big pain and I am sure all the high end manufacturers would agree. I bet HDMI 1.5 or 2.0 will finally have locking connectors which should have been in the original spec.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

HDMI especially in it's earlier days WAS a huge pain in the butt. It has a lot less problematic recently, but not problem-free. I hear rumors that Denon will be doing some type of upgrades soon for the AVP-A1HDCI, though I am not sure whether they are going to be major software update or an actual hardware update..


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

That is why it is probably logical for me to wait. If Denon does do a HDMI update to 1.4 then it immediately goes near the top of the list.

I forgot about ADA, they now have the Suite 7.1HD and having had there previous Cinema Rhapsody MK III it was an excellent sounding piece. 

I just don't want to spend a bunch of money to only spend more a year later, hopefully my next pre-pro will last for at least 3 to 5 years......... probably not possible but I can always hope.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The ADA Suite 7.1 is getting some really great feedback and well worth a look at !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
HDMI 1.4 is coming, but due to HDMI 1.4 using a wholly different cable, current AVR/SSP's will not be upgradable. New chipsets are required amongst other things. With 1.4 supporting ethernet and much higher video bandwidth to allow 3D and higher resolution 2D, upgrades will be required at every link including display.

If looking to spend thousands of Dollars, I would wait for HDMI 1.4. That being said, with such a large installed base of pre 1.4 HDTV's and components, widespread adoption of this standard is not going to happen overnight even if it is available.

The speed at which HDMI has been updated has been a nightmare for consumers. It will be a difficult proposition to justify needing a new TV and AVR/SSP when millions finally upgraded to HDTV. Only now to find out that these TV's and AVR's are outdated.

The somewhat good news is that some features of 3D will work with HDMI 1.3 albeit with diminished performance.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

HDMI 1.4 is backwards compatible with 1.3, you can use 1.3 cables on 1.4 equipment but might not get all the added features of 1.4.

SSP's are upgradable but it would require a new HDMI chip which I read at the HDMI website. 

With all the SSP's I have had throughout the years that promised upgrades I am skeptical of any company's promises now. 

Now I know why we all suffer from upgraditus:help:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

ummmm :scratch: It will be interesting to see how this actually turns out, v1.4 HDMI and backwards compatibility obviously but will we actually be able to get 3D from v1.3 :foottap:


----------

